# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  عدم ظاهر شدن آیکن SQL Server Management Studio در نسخه 2005  پس از نصب در ویندوز XP

## sahel65

سلام دوستان
قبلش لازمه که بگم کلیه صفحات تاپیک رو گشتم ولی این موضوع رو پیدا نکردم.
یک سوال دارم ازتون.
من ابتدا VS2008 رو نصب کردم. 
بعدش اومدم sql2005 و نسخه استانداردش رو نصب کردم. بعد از اینکه نصب تموم شد اصلا قادر نیستم که گزینه یا همون آیکون مدیریت SQL Server Management Studio رو ببینم! (لازم به ذکر که sql server من ، نسخه express نیست)
آیا باید VS2008 رو عزل کرده و مجددا sql2005  نصب کنم یا نه؟
فکر کنم اگه این کار رو انجام بدم مشکلم حل بشه!

----------


## ehsan.moolaei

با سلام
اول sql server standard رو نصب کن بعدش vs
با اینکار هم نسخه standard رو داری هم  express
اگه هم میخوای لینک دانلود managment studio بدون موتور رو برات میزارم دانلودش کن
فقط managment و واسه sql ی کاربرد داره که managment studio  رو نصب نمیکنه مثل express
http://www.4shared.com/file/YPpEDGm_...05_SSMSEE.html
موفق باشی

----------


## salehi1355

من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم هر دو sql ,VS2008رو uninstall کردم ولی زمان نصب sql پیغام می ده که این برنامه قبلا نصب شده وبرای تغییر ازchange در add         /remove استفادهه کنید  که وجود ندارد

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اگر کامل حذف نشده با برنامه های Uninstaller مثل Revo سعی کنید اونو کامل حذف کنید و از Registry نیز کلیدهای مربوطه رو حذف کنید و دوباره سعی در نصب نمائید.

----------


## masoud333

سلام
‍stduio 2005 رو نصب كردم و از توي كنترل پنل sql حذف كردم حالا بهش نياز دارم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد.ممنون

----------

